# Enneagram Tritype 478 - The Messenger



## nichya

seems like I will be joining you


----------



## nichya

*1. What is your mbti/detailed enneagram with instincts. You may include classic humours and other test results*

INFP & IEI (INFp) & Beta Quadra & sx/sp & TriType 478 (The Messenger) - passion is the keyword I guess.

excellent use- Fi>Ne>Ni
avg use -Ti>Se
limited use-Fe
unused Te>Si

*2. Does the description match your personality? What is not right for you?*

It does match - a lot. Also explains why I have a different vibe for a typical INFP.

*3. Your favorite music genre (bands), books (how much do you read)
4. Your hobbies?
5. Favorite style of art? Do you make art?
6. Sports?
7. Do you know any famous 478? Who are they? Type them*

I will be updating this.

Also I have a high 5 as well, should I be dismissing that? Hmmm...edit: again nvm 478 it is ( just did more research )


----------



## daleks_exterminate

748. Subscribed


----------



## katherine8

*The 4 Way Online Study Group*

Transformation Through Insight

Learn to quickly identify and release negative emotions, limiting beliefs and habitual behaviors...
Turning personal struggles into opportunities for life-enhancing personal empowerment. 

The 4 Way
For 4s and those that love them or want to understand them
What: An in-depth look at type 4
When: Wednesdays, May 25--June 29 2016
Time: 2:00-4:00 Pacific Standard Time
How long: 6 weeks
Fee: $240 USD Scholarship Available
Where: Online Zoom
Payment: when paid you will receive a link the night before
Registration: Contact Katherine at [email protected]

Enneagram Coaching
Katherine offers one on one coaching


----------



## Papa Nichols

Hey guys, new to PerC I was involved with the Typology Discord chat for a minute there, but it was a little too impersonal for me so I dipped out of the psychology circles for a while. Been really looking into "nailing down" what kind of ENTP I am since I have noticed I always "special snowflaked" myself in comparison to most other ENTPs that I would come across or simply observe. Wanted to say awesome job, and not sure where to take it from here.

ENTP 4-7-8


----------



## Lastrevio

this is exactly like the Sagittarius description in the zodiac


----------



## Leondar

Every, single, point. Damn what have I been thinking I was, along?

Also get the granny point, mine's definitely same as me, she just won't shut up, though, even when she knows it's probably for the best.

Been having a "1" phase, but that's definitely the "phase" I've been in, come to think of it, I can't shut up, as well, when I open my mouth.

Maybe that's why we both got along, ha!

It was actually the core, really, we both just wouldn't submit, were (are) individualistic af, and eternal optimists.

Though I must say, I don't really care to speak "for" myself, I just am, deal with it, or not.

To any other 874s (in any order) out there, you just are. Just be. Explore, discover, share, or not. Do what you want. Do it.

If you're looking for a music fix, highly recommend MCMXD by Enigma.

Should probably be the only thing you'll ever need. Or not. (xD)

Keep going!

Cheers! (and love!)


----------



## katherine8

*478- Nuances of this Mercurial Tritype*



Aha said:


> *The Messenger Archetype
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assemble!​


___________


Originally Posted by madhatter 

Hi Madhatter…just a few key refinements here… They are subtle but may be helpful and meaningful when making distinctions.

478 – The Messenger Archetype

The 847 is the charismatic, passionate, cutting edge, innovative, compassionate, freedom seeking, creative, non conformist focused on implementing and manifesting their original vision.

*Most freedom loving (seeking)--478, 874, 784

sexual 748 is a very flamboyant (the 278 is flamboyant, the 478 actually hates being seen as flamboyant as they see themselves as charismatic, artistic and refined). All 478s are refined but are can appear to stand out due to their need to express, and their individualistic, creative and cutting edge look) type... They are also the most eccentric ” follow their own drummer” type. 748/847/478 is the most in need of freedom. (This is the deep introspective 7).This is the messenger archetype that feels they have a message to impart and wants the freedom to explore themselves and their external worlds. With 7 in charge it's an extremely hard to pin down type, that typically has no problems expressing the flamboyancy individuality this tritype can bring (with 4 in charge the self consciousness can take over, like with myself, and with 8 in charge you get more of a playful 7ish 8, like Pink or Katherine Fauvre). She also said it's the least political of the tritypes (except maybe the 548 tritype) (The least political as the 548 has strong opinions whereas the 478 is more in the flow of the moment) because of the outspoken nature (actually they are more visionary and inspiriting .They share what they have learned as opposed to being dogmatic or overtly outspoken like the 468 or 458) of the three types coming to together (which helps explain why the whole political nature of grad school completely evades me).

478/784/847 Description: If you are the 478, you are intuitive, innovative and straight-forward. You want to be original, inspirational and self-possessed. A cutting-edge tracker of both your internal and external worlds, you are an unconventional, passionate master of solutions. Outwardly, you are confident but inwardly you are emotionally vulnerable. Life Mission: Your life mission is to find truth and communicate your findings. A true messenger, you are happiest when you use your creativity to find compassionate ways to understand yourself and empower others. Blind Spot: You can be so focused on your opinions, insights and what is new and profound that your freedom seeking nature can come across as arrogant, resistant, and/or uncooperative.

That blind spot was huge for me, having everyone in my life nod in agreement when it's read to them was a little hard, I really don't see myself as uncooperative but that's the nature of having a blind spot. My grandmother is a sp7w8 748 and we are very similar, she can seem so adamant about getting her way that it can look extremely childish if she really digs in. However, I try other tactics before getting to that but eventually the boundaries harden and flexibility I normally have completely disintegrates.

847: Intuitive and innovative. Most creative, original and noncomforming 8. Moody, intense, eccentric 8 especially if sx.

874 and 854 are very similar and can be difficult to distinguish as 8 has access to both 7 and 5. What is helpful is to look at the differences between 7 and 5. The most critical aspect is engagement. The 7 engages and brings a positive outlook to the 84_. The 5 is more internal and brings more introversion and reserve. The 874 is more outgoing and spontaneous. It is the difference between facts vs activities.

478 and 451 are very different types of 4. The 478 is intensely individualistic and more assertive (expansive) whereas the 451 is individualistic but much more introspective and reserved (rigid and myopic). The 478 is somewhat much more optimistic than the 451 and focuses more on the need for inspiration than the 451 need for specificity. The 451 is more particular and is more motivated by gathering meaningful information that is useful.
(4)-7-8 - The Aggressive 4
4-(7)-8 - The Reactive 7
4-7-(8) - The idealistic 8

Somewhat manic. Dramatic and somewhat confrontational. Uncontrolled emotions. ??? Did I say this? If so context is important. They are dee, introspective and more emotional. The 478 can be this way of course, as all 4s run emotions as their way of being in the world but this is a more future-oriented, "I understand it and can give meaning to it to depersonalize it" tritype. The 468 is though. 

eight with a four fix: the moody, loner (individualist rather than loner) eight. distinct outsider quality; (Chooses own path over convention) as if on a highly
personal mission. tendency to feel exempt from conventional rules
and circumstances. I would say follows own truth rather than conventional rules that seem, irrelevant, incongruent with what is needed, out of date or limiting.

If 478 there is an emphasis on freedom, inspiration and diversity.

This tritype is the most creative type on the enneagram regardless of which type is in charge. This creativity may or may not have artistic talent but always has a sense of aesthetics. All three crave authenticity, depth and individuality,
The 487 craves attention, affirmation and mirroring more than autonomy and freedom. They need to be mirrored as not only unique but highly original. Their greatest demands are those they make of themselves and intimates.
The 847 craves creativity, autonomy and must be the master and commander of their lives. The 847 does not seek mirroring unless very narcissistic (All 8s are somewhat grandiose but do not seek mirroring). All narcissistic types demand an undo amount of mirroring (I would say admiration as opposed to mirriing) to feel safe. The 487 uses the power of indifference when in defense.

847: Intuitive and innovative. Most creative, original and noncomforming 8. Moody, intense, eccentric 8 especially if sx.

784: Direct and intuitive 7. Most independent, original and creative 7. Can be moody. Most non-conforming, and intense 7.

4-7-8 is the most individualistic and fun-loving 4. Appear more self-possessed as sadness is hidden.

For example, if you were an 8-7-4, you would have secondary strategies that are very different than an 8-2-6. The 8-7-4 is a fast paced creative, feelingful and optimistic Type 8 whereas the 8-2-6 is a more cynical, loyal and helpful Type 8.
the 874 is a fast-paced, optimistic, creative, and emotional type 8 whereas the 826 is a more dutiful, loyal and helpful type 8.

874 and 854 are very similar and can be difficult to distinguish as 8 has access to both 7 and 5. What is helpful is to look at the differences between 7 and 5. The most critical aspect engagement. The 7 engages and brings a positive outlook to the 84_. The 5 is more internal and brings more introversion and reserve. The 874 is more outgoing and spontaneous. it is the difference between facts vs activities.

If your primary Type is 8, you might have a Tritype configuration of 8-7-4. The primary Enneagram Type for you would be Type 8, however, this Tritype combination indicates that you would most likely be a strong, positive person who seeks solutions (8), options (7) and meaning (4). What is fascinating is that if the strategy of Type 8 fails to give you the desired results of overcoming obstacles, you would then employ the strategy of Type 7 and then if needed Type 4.

the 748 is a messenger of the new...always ahead of their time...triple creative, innovative doers...no restrictions....must have freedom...original thinkers that follow their own muse and must get the message out.

784--visionary, powerful and aesthetically brilliant, always ahead of the curve

874 tritype feels lighter and more enthusiastic to me, than does the 847 tritype, which feels more like a strike of lightning burrowing into the ground (Maybe we are saying the same thing...I see the lightening bolt more with the 864, however I do see the 874 as having moments of electrical energy, like the light of inspiration .

Perhaps the tritype is 847 where 7 acts as an ever-running generator, constantly humming underneath the surface. The 7 energy operates more like "monkey mind" than a physically expressed energy. (The 8 here is the engine like a locmotive).

As an sx 874 I feel called to discover as much as I can about human nature and then share what I learned. Some of my greatest moments of clarity have come during times of great adversity. When I feel grief and loss it always feels personal and I feel separate from others. When I allow the pain and suffering the 8 wants to avoid, I am able to connect to that which is universal and know that all people everywhere understand the meaning of loss. This is when I remember that I am never truly alone or separate.

The 458, 468 and 478 are all truth tellers in their own way. The 458 and 478 are their own authorities.

The 847 is more extroverted intuition with the attention going outward. It is a lighter and is more optimistic


----------



## Lord Bullingdon

katherine8 said:


> Somewhat manic. Dramatic and somewhat confrontational. Uncontrolled emotions. ??? Did I say this? If so context is important. They are dee, introspective and more emotional. The 478 can be this way of course, as all 4s run emotions as their way of being in the world but this is a more future-oriented, "I understand it and can give meaning to it to depersonalize it" tritype. The 468 is though.


Don't worry, you didn't say this.

The information on this thread is taken from the MadHatter thread, and she compiled whatever information she found on the internet at the time. Some of this was information that you, the Fauvres, developed and/or taught...others of it were tritype "impressions" or experiences that amateur commentors put on random forums. I think this statement is one of the latter.


----------



## Fru2

1. What is your mbti/detailed enneagram with instincts. You may include classic humours and other test results

ENFP sx to the max, other two fairly even & TriType 847 (The Messenger) 

excellent use - Ne>Ni=Fi
avg use - Te>Se
limited use - Fe>Ti>Si

2. Does the description match your personality? What is not right for you?

Definitely matches my personality, keeping a vision of what I want to create, anybody that comes close to changing the original trajectory will be met with instinctual assertiveness on my part, things that don't change the trajectory will have not much of a relevance, especially if it has to do with defending my ego, it just doesn't move me much.

3. Your favorite music genre (bands), books (how much do you read)

Red Hot Chili Peppers, Thee Oh Sees, Tame Impala. If I had to pick a specific song that really speaks to me, it's _Where is the love_ by the Black Eyed Peas.

ASOIAF, Harry Potter

4. Your hobbies?

Guitar, music, reading

5. Favorite style of art? Do you make art?

Romanticism, I paint, usually abstract with a lot of symbolic meaning to it, sometimes just whatever comes to mind.

6. Sports?

Swimming

7. Do you know any famous 478? Who are they? Type them

Annakin Skywalker 847 sx/sp no doubt about it.
Donald Glover 748 so/sx
Will I Am 874 so/sx


----------



## MinteraySolo

*1. What is your mbti/detailed enneagram with instincts. You may include classic humours and other test result*
I'm an INFP sx/sp, 478 (4w3 - 7w8 - 8w9). I'm a Melancholic-Sanguine.
*
2. Does the description match your personality? What is not right for you?*
The description frankly does sound like me a lot. I always try to tell people that so many things are stupid in school nowadays, I try to communicate what I consider to be "the truth". I'm always open to debate but I'm generally confident in what I say. I guess it's because of my 3 wing, but I'm very afraid of failure, on top of the fears that the 4,7 and 8 have respectively. When I was a child in primary, I had such a big sense of justice, that I'd always assert myself and make it clear to everyone else that some things were not okay, and I was pretty much labelled as the "no fun" one. I ended up not interacting that much with my classmates and I'd usually just take a book and read. In middle school, I adopted a much more neutral stance because I was tired of being the only one caring about justice, about how they treated the "vulnerable/weaker" ones. So after that each time there was some sort of fight or anything like that I decided that it wasn't my problem anymore and I didn't react. Thankfully, in my middle school there wasn't much bullying, just constant petty fights, so yeah.

*3. Your favorite music genre (bands), books (how much do you read)*
For the most part, any music is fine, really. I'm that kind of person who wakes up in the morning and decides "Hey, today let's listen to Russian rap/Norwegian songs/ Lithuanian songs(and so on for many countries)/songs that I don't even know the language of!" As for the genre of the songs, it depends on my mood really. For example even if there's a song I usually like, I have to listen to it at the right time. It's like, I love that song, but at that precise moment it's not the right one for me. Does that happen to you guys?
Anyways I'm talking way too much. Here are artists I listen to: Patrick Jørgensen, BTS, Marina Kaye, Tony Anderson, songs on the piano like Melody of the night by Shi Jin, Nuvole Bianche by Ludovico Einaudi, and Corazón de Niño by Raúl di Blasio, Sasha Alex Sloan, Aimer (especially her song Polaris), Lewis Capaldi, Yorushika, Noah Kahan, Vocaloid, haruka nakamura, Why don't we, 5 seconds of summer, Stromae, (G)-IDLE, ITZY, and SIAMÉS.
In terms of books, I'm currently reading some sci-fi books written by Liu Cixin, a play written by Björnstjerne Björnson that won the literature Nobel prize back in 1903, some Stendhal, Ursula K. Le Guin, Jules Verne, Haruki Murakami, Osaragi Jirô, José Echegaray, Julia Navarro, Stephen King... I also read other more practical stuff, like a book about first aid, edible/non edible plants, cooking books (even though I suck at cooking) or sociology for example.

*4. Your hobbies?*
Reading, listening to music, philosophy, learning about anything really, math, psychology, creative writing, archeology, languages, watching documentaries with my INTP 5w4 little brother, cartoons, taking care of animals, complaining about injustices and things that don't make sense at school.

*5. Favorite style of art? Do you make art?*
I love paintings, they're so pretty especially watercolors, but I also love photography, cinematography, and dancing, as well as creative writing, so I can't choose. I can do photography and creative writing.

*6. Sports?*
I did karate, swimming and horse riding when I was around 6-10. I did taikido recently, but that's about it. Sports aren't exactly my thing but I liked karate, horse riding and I'd love to do some dancing or ice skating in my life.

*7. Do you know any famous 478? Who are they? Type them*
I think V from BTS or Salvador Dali are 478? Both seem ENFP to me, probably 4w3, I guess.

_I write way too much, haha._


----------



## MinteraySolo

I didn't even notice this was an old thread. Oh well whatever 😂


----------



## nichya

MinteraySolo said:


> I didn't even notice this was an old thread. Oh well whatever 😂


We get notifications  Always good to see new 478s, I am also an INFP 478, also sx/sp. I do think V from BTS is 478 indeed.

The tritype speaks to me more than any other personality system out there.


----------



## MinteraySolo

nichya said:


> We get notifications  Always good to see new 478s, I am also an INFP 478, also sx/sp. I do think V from BTS is 478 indeed.


Interesting! What are your wings?
V is one of people I relate the most to so I kind of based my judgement on that, haha



nichya said:


> The tritype speaks to me more than any other personality system out there.


True! Tritype is really right on point most of the time


----------



## aspiegurl

I'm an Ambivert ISFP 7w6 4w3 8w7, according to an e-friend who's into psychology and a TriType test I took online thanks to her. In one of my fanfics, I created a slightly I character and said she's based on me as a child. My e-friend says I use a lot of Sensing and seem like an Intuitive Sensor, due to my NASCAR poems. Sensor Interest combined with an Intuitive thing. FP also shows in my writing, so between the use of SFP and my ISFP sona (term used for self-inserts), she thinks I'm an ISFP. I acted Ambiverted in college and if I am actually, Se would explain it. IS_P types have an Se aux and I use a lot of Sensing, so due to how extroverted a function it is, it could create Ambiversion if highly developed.


----------



## series0

aspiegurl said:


> I'm an Ambivert ISFP 7w6 4w3 8w7, according to an e-friend who's into psychology and a TriType test I took online thanks to her. In one of my fanfics, I created a slightly I character and said she's based on me as a child. My e-friend says I use a lot of Sensing and seem like an Intuitive Sensor, due to my NASCAR poems. Sensor Interest combined with an Intuitive thing. FP also shows in my writing, so between the use of SFP and my ISFP sona (term used for self-inserts), she thinks I'm an ISFP. I acted Ambiverted in college and if I am actually, Se would explain it. IS_P types have an Se aux and I use a lot of Sensing, so due to how extroverted a function it is, it could create Ambiversion if highly developed.


Um, wow, ok ...
as a fellow tritype (mine is 8/4/7), I simply would love to hear a NASCAR poem ... (please)

I am not really a fan of NASCAR but I want to know which way your poem goes ... new appreciation from the experiential side or ... sarcasm and blight in tune with my standard and boring expectations ...


----------

